

Welcome to the new Freakonomics.com - Blog moved from NYTimes - JacobAldridge
http://www.freakonomicsmedia.com/2011/03/01/welcome-to-the-new-freakonomics-com/

======
jdp23
Is it just me or is the new site realllllly slow?

~~~
kgermino
Not just you. Took >45s to load for me

